# Strip clubs.. lots of them...!!!



## ChiGirl (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone has a stbx that had an issue with strip clubs?

After we got married my H told me millions of times about the countless strippers he saw. Later I found out that him going out to bars meant strip clubs!

I even found 30+ strip club cards in his car once!

I don't think my state has laws where this matters.. but do you consider this cheating??


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm a guy. Been to a strip club once (actually it was one night, three clubs). Nothing happened except watching a bunch of good looking naked women. My wife did not consider this cheating.

And as for those cards? They pass those out on the streets. I took my wife and son (17) to Vegas a few years ago. We walked up and down the strip at 11 in the morning. When we got back to the hotel my son had at least 100 of those cards.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

*I don't think my state has laws where this matters.. but do you consider this cheating?*

Guy here. Whether or not going to a strip club is cheating or not depends on the couple and their boundaries. For some, it's ok to look, but no lap dances or anything. For other spouses, the mere mention of having been to one in the past is enough to cause huge problems, it all depends on the people involved, level of trust and boundaries.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

tm84 said:


> *I don't think my state has laws where this matters.. but do you consider this cheating?*
> 
> Guy here. Whether or not going to a strip club is cheating or not depends on the couple and their boundaries. *For some, it's ok to look, but no lap dances or anything.* For other spouses, the mere mention of having been to one in the past is enough to cause huge problems, it all depends on the people involved, level of trust and boundaries.


This is our boundary. That said, I avoid strip clubs. They were fun when I was single and 20. Now they just seem skanky to me.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

In our marriage, I don't have an issue with strip clubs. That said, I trust my husband to be respectful enough to look and not touch. I would also find it rude or insulting if it became often enough that it took time away from our time together.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Strip clubs don't do anything for me. If I am going to lust after a naked women I hardly want to do it surrounded by creepy men.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

not cheating, and fairly harmless in moderation, BUT, if you both agreed it is "off limits", then he should respect that. 

Been to one twice in my marriage. Once without her, and once with. Much more fun with her there! I have no real desire to visit one without her. Just feels wrong. But, that's just me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

